# JavaScript Frühstückspension



## brent (14. Jul 2011)

;(Hallo zusammen

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.

Mein Name ist Brent, bin 49 Jahre alt und wohne in einer kleinen Stadt in Oberbayern.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Derzeit bin ich dabei eine Homepage für ein befreundetes Ehepaar zu erstellen die eine
Frühstückspension eröffnen wollen, in die ich auch ein Schnellbuchungsmodul integrieren muss.
Von der Herstellerfirma habe ich zu Testzwecken eine PDF mit einem Codeschnipsel
zugeschickt bekommen. (siehe pdf Anhang)

Leider habe ich von Java soviel Ahnung wie eine Kuh vom Tauchen.
Dementsprechend schwer tue ich mir jetzt bei der Integration des Schnipsel in die Homepage.
Auch wie man einen Rahmen um das ganze erstellt bzw. die Farbe und die Schrift ändert
sind mir absolut fremd.
Das ganze sollte dann wie auf dem Angehängten Bild aussehen.

Eine Domain haben wir leider auch noch nicht. (ich denke das sollte nicht das Problem sein)
Die Web-Adresse wird aber wie folgt lauten. www.pension-renner.de

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße
Brent


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Jul 2011)

Java != Javascript (--> verschoben)


----------



## Michael... (14. Jul 2011)

brent hat gesagt.:


> Von der Herstellerfirma habe ich zu Testzwecken eine PDF mit einem Codeschnipsel
> zugeschickt bekommen. (siehe pdf Anhang)


Die Anleitung ist doch perfekt. Einfach Copy & Paste und die Hinweise befolgen.
Zum lokalen Testen benötigt man einen passenden Webserver (ist z.B. bei Microsoft Visual Studio .NET mit dabei)


brent hat gesagt.:


> Auch wie man einen Rahmen um das ganze erstellt bzw. die Farbe und die Schrift ändert sind mir absolut fremd.


Einen Rahmen kann man mit simplen HTML Elementen drum herum machen. Farbe und Schrift kann man nicht vermutlich nicht ändern, ausser man hat Zugriff auf den Quellcode des Tools.


brent hat gesagt.:


> Eine Domain haben wir leider auch noch nicht. (ich denke das sollte nicht das Problem sein)
> Die Web-Adresse wird aber wie folgt lauten. www.pension-renner.de


Dabei ist zu beachten, das diese Modul auf einem Server laufen muss, der ASP unterstützt --> Microsoft Server. Die meisten Webhoster nutzen aber eher Linux. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt nicht auf dem Laufenden und weiß daher auch nicht wie es mittlerweile mit der Verfügbarkeit und den Kosten für solche Server aussieht.


----------



## Michael... (14. Jul 2011)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Farbe und Schrift kann man nicht vermutlich nicht ändern, ausser man hat Zugriff auf den Quellcode des Tools.


Sorry, hatte nur einen flüchtigen Blick drauf geworfen. Das ganze hat nichts mit Java oder Java Script zu tun.
Es werden ja simple HTML Formelemente genutzt, die man dann ja entsprechend direkt mit HTML oder mit CSS gestalten kann.


----------

